# Can i enter UAE with a new name and passport? i have a pending police case



## bill2011

I have worked in UAE -Dubai for 7 yrs the company I worked for closed but I styed for another 10 months doing odd jobs until I couldn’t make payment anymore on my CC debits so I left the country 15 months ago. I was told I have a police case for bounced check.
I’m still in contact with the collection agency and the banks nagotiating a lower settlement but they are refusing my offer.
I want to go back to UAE and work, would I be caught at the airports? I’m a USA citizen and I have changed my name legaly and have a new passport and I don’t have an eye scan at the airport.
Any thoughts are welcome


----------



## Canuck_Sens

wow, listen USA and UAE authorities share information (valid assumption). I think you should not take any kind of risks. 

Are you able to pay down your debts in full t if you get a loan there in US ? If not, it sounds gloomy. You would need to keep trying to renegotiate with the lenders perhaps paying in instalments. Ask them to forgo some of the interest.

The problem is that the law is in their favour if you return. 

It is unlikely that they will allow you to come, work and then pay the debts. If you come you might get escorted from the airport to jail.


----------



## CDN2012

Pay off your debt before anything. I understand we all go through hard times, but I'm a firm believer that we are accountable for our actions and have to take responsibilities for them. Why even take a chance to goto jail in this country. Pay-off debts first, then return to get everything settled out.


----------



## R_Smithy

bill2011 said:


> I have worked in UAE -Dubai for 7 yrs the company I worked for closed but I styed for another 10 months doing odd jobs until I couldn’t make payment anymore on my CC debits so I left the country 15 months ago. I was told I have a police case for bounced check.
> I’m still in contact with the collection agency and the banks nagotiating a lower settlement but they are refusing my offer.
> I want to go back to UAE and work, would I be caught at the airports? I’m a USA citizen and I have changed my name legaly and have a new passport and I don’t have an eye scan at the airport.
> Any thoughts are welcome


Its way to risky in my opinion, you could be in jail for a long time. Earn the money, pay of your debts and return with a clean slate.


----------



## Sunset

Although you changed your name it doesn't mean that the name you previously had disappears. More than likely you will be listed in the government data system with an AKA attached to your new name, including your passport. I would say it is far too risky for you to try to enter the UAE as your passport maybe "flagged" with your previous name.


----------



## bill2011

*AKA attached*

Thanks all for your inputs..
I know as you all said its too risky, well im trying to find out if there is an AKA on the passoprt barcode that has my previous name and pssport number. i checked the barcode There is no refrence to my previous name or passport #. there is only my current name and DOB and expiration date plus few numbers
I am accountable for my actions and im willing to pay my debits, i stand a better chance to pay it if i get a job back in UAE


----------



## petrolhead

I think it's very commendable that you wish to return and pay off your debts. Good luck to you


----------



## Sunset

bill2011 said:


> Thanks all for your inputs..
> I know as you all said its too risky, well im trying to find out if there is an AKA on the passoprt barcode that has my previous name and pssport number. i checked the barcode There is no refrence to my previous name or passport #. there is only my current name and DOB and expiration date plus few numbers
> I am accountable for my actions and im willing to pay my debits, i stand a better chance to pay it if i get a job back in UAE


What government agency did you check the barcode with? I would think that the agencies have different scanning equipment which would "pull" information as it relates I would assume that your former name would follow you the same way any names a person legally used and updated on a social security card would (in the system your social security number would now show your current name and former name). Social security cards go back to maiden name, if married and divorced, that would appear, if married again. 

I also think it quite commendable that you want to clear up your outstanding debt, but if you get arrested entering into the country you will find yourself in serious trouble. Did you make any payments towards that debt while you were in the States?


----------



## Canuck_Sens

bill2011 said:


> Thanks all for your inputs..
> I know as you all said its too risky, well im trying to find out if there is an AKA on the passoprt barcode that has my previous name and pssport number. i checked the barcode There is no refrence to my previous name or passport #. there is only my current name and DOB and expiration date plus few numbers
> I am accountable for my actions and im willing to pay my debits, i stand a better chance to pay it if i get a job back in UAE


You somehow put in our head that you won't be caught if you believe that they cannot trace you back.

What we are trying to tell you is that they can and they will find you. US authorities have been fighting terrorism along with other authorities and they know that in some jurisdictions you can change your name. However, it seems you forget that all the info is linked.

The due diligence is impressive.

I am saddened to hear that your chances to pay off your debts in your view is only possible if you get a job in the UAE. I would not even venture trying the other GCC countries as they could have agreements amongst themselves.

Good luck


----------



## BedouGirl

If you were able to get into the country and were successful in finding a job, you may find that the link is made in line with the visa application (there are security checks) - more to the point, your visa application would have to be made without any educational certificates. Actually. Come to that, how could you even submit CVs to potential employers? There would be no employment records matching your name.


----------



## Sunset

BedouGirl said:


> If you were able to get into the country and were successful in finding a job, you may find that the link is made in line with the visa application (there are security checks) - more to the point, your visa application would have to be made without any educational certificates. Actually. Come to that, how could you even submit CVs to potential employers? There would be no employment records matching your name.


Very good point!!!


----------



## Felixtoo2

To get any sort of Visa you would have to falsify information and this would just be another probablem when the truth eventually comes out. As a matter of interest why did you change your name?


----------



## pamela0810

Ok "Bill", if you've done a runner and left the country without paying your CC debts, you probably already knew that there would be a case lodged against you. From what I've heard, banks do not bother with small amounts so you'd have to have got out with a huge debt unpaid. Add to that the fact that you've changed your name and the plot seems to thicken!

Why do you want to take the risk, really?


----------



## ccr

Dear "Billy from the US",

Smells fishy to me, personally...

Worked in UAE for 7 years = should have saved some money
Stayed another 10 months, ran up large CC bill = saving should stay intact then (?)
Ran away without paying CC bill = untrustworthy
Change name with intention to go back undetected = untrustworthy
Untrustworthy = unlikely to pay back CC debt if able to get back in UAE undetected

I could be harsh but I do not see a pattern of someone who is trustworthy and will do the right thing.

If you saved nothing during the 7 years, was it because you were living it up or because you didn't have a job that paid well ?

If living it up, then count your blessings as you got away with stealing (from CC/bank).

If a job not paid well, then how will you be able to find another job with your qualifications to make a living AND pay for the CC debt. As Pamela said, it must be a large debt to have a case pending. Were you not adjusted your lifestyle during the last 10 months before you ran to adjust with your employement condition (odd jobs) ?


----------



## Sunset

OK, I have to fess up. 

My mind was thinking one thing while I was writing something else. I agree with Pamela and ccr. What I was thinking is that you probably have just done the same thing in the US - ran up your CC cards, thought you would come back to the UAE and really not look to pay back your debt and, maybe not intentionally, but eventually find yourself in debt - once again!!! 

The difference is that in the US you don't go to jail for CC debt.


----------



## fcjb1970

Best thread ever, I especially like that the case is 'bending.'


----------



## Sunset

fcjb1970 said:


> Best thread ever, I especially like that the case is 'bending.'


I would have like to think it was a typo, but a bit hard to do seeing the distance between the "b" and "p" on the keyboard.

10 to 1 a naturalized citizen.


----------



## ccr

Sunset said:


> 10 to 1 a naturalized citizen.


... assuming you actually believe "Billy" is an American citizen.

Anyway, a naturalized citizen would most likely be someone who actually have lived in the US. I have people working for me whose wives came into the US (on visit VISA) just to deliver their babies so they kids would be American citizen eventhough these "citizens" never lived any length of time in the US...


----------



## Sunset

ccr said:


> ... assuming you actually believe "Billy" is an American citizen.
> 
> Anyway, a naturalized citizen would most likely be someone who actually have lived in the US. I have people working for me whose wives came into the US (on visit VISA) just to deliver their babies so they kids would be American citizen eventhough these "citizens" never lived any length of time in the US...


GRRRRR!!!  That's a whole different discussion. Don't get me started on it!!!


----------



## societedubai

I would suggest you not to try to cheat the authorities overhere my friend.

First of all, are you sure a suit case is opened on your name ?

what i would suggest and think is reasonable is to hire a lawyer here, who will check your situation here regarding any courts, negotiate with the other party about the debt that in any case you will have to pay, but to ask them to withdraw any complain against you if it is, and also check the legal consequences of your past action. Maybe you have to explain in front of the court, even if you pay back the debt.

Conclusion : get a lawyer overhere, and don't try to fool the authorities


----------



## Nads1

That would be extremely risky as someone mentioned above, both governments do share information. You would not want to risk your future by attempting to go there now. 

I do hope you get your debts sorted so you can move there and start wort working again.

Best Wishes
Nads


----------



## INFAMOUS

LOL I just read this thread revival and even tho I am sure the OP is in jail somewhere I will say this:

OP I totally think you should come back here! Don't worry about a thing, you have done what you needed to do and you will get what is coming to you


----------



## marcelk

Why does a credit card give debt and a debit card doesn't give more than is credited on one's account? *puzzled*


----------



## INFAMOUS

marcelk said:


> Why does a credit card give debt and a debit card doesn't give more than is credited on one's account? *puzzled*


Why do people park in DRIVEway and drive on a PARKway?


----------



## ccr

Why are APARTments so close together ?


----------



## Lenochka

marcelk said:


> Why does a credit card give debt and a debit card doesn't give more than is credited on one's account? *puzzled*


Because of its name CREDIT CARD - the bank usually applies a credit line according to your salary, i.e. i have on mine around 4x my monthly salary.....
this is what I can spend without the bank evening blinking an eye....

and this despite the fact that on my account at the moment may be 
only 10k AED....

the credit line initially is based on salary slip, other assets and information, credit history (if available) and other "soft factors" such as race, industry you work, sympathy etc etc etc....


----------



## marcelk

Yeah, I know all that,.... it was more an observation:

Creditcards result in debt the moment you use them and debit cards usually not as you can just spend the credit you have on your account (although I can go a little bit south on my HSBC account as well).

Another trend is (anonymous) prepaid creditcards which can be topped up. In other words... you organize your own creditline on a creditcard and cannot go below zero.

Marcel


----------



## bill2011

BedouGirl said:


> If you were able to get into the country and were successful in finding a job, you may find that the link is made in line with the visa application (there are security checks) - more to the point, your visa application would have to be made without any educational certificates. Actually. Come to that, how could you even submit CVs to potential employers? There would be no employment records matching your name.



I already changed the name on my educational certificates and will notify the previous employer of the changes


----------



## bill2011

Felixtoo2 said:


> To get any sort of Visa you would have to falsify information and this would just be another probablem when the truth eventually comes out. As a matter of interest why did you change your name?


Why i have to fasify my informations? im using my info but in a new name


----------



## bill2011

INFAMOUS said:


> LOL I just read this thread revival and even tho I am sure the OP is in jail somewhere I will say this:
> 
> OP I totally think you should come back here! Don't worry about a thing, you have done what you needed to do and you will get what is coming to you


Dont be judgemental and jump to a weak conclusion, bye


----------



## bill2011

Nads1 said:


> That would be extremely risky as someone mentioned above, both governments do share information. You would not want to risk your future by attempting to go there now.
> 
> I do hope you get your debts sorted so you can move there and start wort working again.
> 
> Best Wishes
> Nads


Thx for the positive input


----------



## bill2011

ccr said:


> Dear "Billy from the US",
> 
> Smells fishy to me, personally...
> 
> Worked in UAE for 7 years = should have saved some money
> Stayed another 10 months, ran up large CC bill = saving should stay intact then (?)
> Ran away without paying CC bill = untrustworthy
> Change name with intention to go back undetected = untrustworthy
> Untrustworthy = unlikely to pay back CC debt if able to get back in UAE undetected
> 
> I could be harsh but I do not see a pattern of someone who is trustworthy and will do the right thing.
> 
> If you saved nothing during the 7 years, was it because you were living it up or because you didn't have a job that paid well ?
> 
> If living it up, then count your blessings as you got away with stealing (from CC/bank).
> 
> If a job not paid well, then how will you be able to find another job with your qualifications to make a living AND pay for the CC debt. As Pamela said, it must be a large debt to have a case pending. Were you not adjusted your lifestyle during the last 10 months before you ran to adjust with your employement condition (odd jobs) ?


Why people so negative and judgemental right awy you jump to the conclusion that i stole from the banks. Is that what you would do?


----------



## bill2011

Sunset said:


> OK, I have to fess up.
> 
> My mind was thinking one thing while I was writing something else. I agree with Pamela and ccr. What I was thinking is that you probably have just done the same thing in the US - ran up your CC cards, thought you would come back to the UAE and really not look to pay back your debt and, maybe not intentionally, but eventually find yourself in debt - once again!!!
> 
> The difference is that in the US you don't go to jail for CC debt.


Im trying not to use my CC in USA, i will not run up my cards and do such things intentionally


----------



## Felixtoo2

You've obviously got something to hide judging by the lengths you are going to and how defensive you are being. Personally I wouldn't take the chance on your original identity not being uncovered if there was a possibility it could cost me my freedom.


----------



## ccr

bill2011 said:


> Why people so negative and judgemental right awy you jump to the conclusion that i stole from the banks. Is that what you would do?


You should come back to UAE as soon as possible under the same identity since you did not steal from the bank...


----------



## AK47

How do you get back into the country without an eye scan as the OP mentioned? Just curious I am not about to change my name if anyone is wondering....


----------



## Felixtoo2

What is your pending police case ?


----------



## hubzee

bill2011 said:


> I have worked in UAE -Dubai for 7 yrs the company I worked for closed but I styed for another 10 months doing odd jobs until I couldn’t make payment anymore on my CC debits so I left the country 15 months ago. I was told I have a police case for bounced check.
> I’m still in contact with the collection agency and the banks nagotiating a lower settlement but they are refusing my offer.
> I want to go back to UAE and work, would I be caught at the airports? I’m a USA citizen and I have changed my name legaly and have a new passport and I don’t have an eye scan at the airport.
> Any thoughts are welcome


from usa to expat in usa  :focus:

my answer i wouldnt bother and just pay your debt off, change of name etc and u still get caught no matter,
sorry if sound little harsh but thats life   lane:


----------



## bill2011

Felixtoo2 said:


> What is your pending police case ?


Its for bounced check, or you are asking for the case #?


----------



## bill2011

AK47 said:


> How do you get back into the country without an eye scan as the OP mentioned? Just curious I am not about to change my name if anyone is wondering....


Visit visas can be obtained on arrival in Dubai and UAE if you are a national of one of the 33 countries, more or less. So i believe that they also dont get an eye scan, i dont have one. 
By the way your country is not on the list


----------



## ccr

bill2011 said:


> Wow.. you are an /snip. lol :clap2:


"Billy",

You are such a brave person on the Internet... 

...after you have ran away from your financial responsibilities, and now have changed your name on your passport / "education" certificates / informed your last employers about your new name trying to come back to UAE to (undoubtedly) run up more debts.

Done any plastic surgeries ? Peeled your finger prints ? Perhaps sex change ?

If you do succeed in coming back to Dubai, do let me meet you and buy you a drink, tough guy!


----------



## AK47

bill2011 said:


> Visit visas can be obtained on arrival in Dubai and UAE if you are a national of one of the 33 countries, more or less. So i believe that they also dont get an eye scan, i dont have one.
> By the way your country is not on the list


Thanks for the heads up, Ill be sure to be good whilst I am in Dubai since my country is not on the list


----------



## pamela0810

ccr said:


> "Billy",
> 
> You are such a brave person on the Internet...
> 
> ...after you have ran away from your financial responsibilities, and now have changed your name on your passport / "education" certificates / informed your last employers about your new name trying to come back to UAE to (undoubtedly) run up more debts.
> 
> Done any plastic surgeries ? Peeled your finger prints ? Perhaps sex change ?
> 
> If you do succeed in coming back to Dubai, do let me meet you and buy you a drink, tough guy!


CCR, I think Bill is in Dubai already. He's just given advice to AK47 on how he can enter the UAE without an eye scan. Wow! It's like Stevie Wonder guiding Ray Charles!


----------



## ccr

pamela0810 said:


> CCR, I think Bill is in Dubai already.


I doubt it, he wouldn't have the cajones...


----------



## AK47

pamela0810 said:


> CCR, I think Bill is in Dubai already. He's just given advice to AK47 on how he can enter the UAE without an eye scan. Wow! It's like Stevie Wonder guiding Ray Charles!


Now I am Ray Charles?


----------



## pamela0810

AK47 said:


> Now I am Ray Charles?


Hey at least you'll have a valid excuse for avoiding the eye scan!


----------



## indoMLA

opcorn:


----------



## cautious_mover

This reminds me of the guy on here a couple of years ago who was on the Interpol wanted list...anyone remember that ? Some bounced cheque issue...and who was the UK guy living rough in Creek Park for non paid CC, while his wife conveniently was living in Spain in a brand new villa...that one made BBC news.



bill2011 said:


> I have worked in UAE -Dubai for 7 yrs the company I worked for closed but I styed for another 10 months doing odd jobs until I couldn’t make payment anymore on my CC debits so I left the country 15 months ago. I was told I have a police case for bounced check.
> I’m still in contact with the collection agency and the banks nagotiating a lower settlement but they are refusing my offer.
> I want to go back to UAE and work, would I be caught at the airports? I’m a USA citizen and I have changed my name legaly and have a new passport and I don’t have an eye scan at the airport.
> Any thoughts are welcome


----------



## Jynxgirl

Dubai isnt the end all, be all. Why would anyone want to come back to a country that they will probly get thrown in jail?? If it is because he perceives he will make more money, then there are other countries that are options. Qatar comes to mind. 

Something isnt adding up. Is this a troll??? 

Andy, is that you ?


----------



## Ta2Ta2

Well, even with different identity you will have to go through the eye scan on arrival and if you have been eye scanned before then they will recognize you otherwise I don't think you will be recognized. Lots of people doing this on a daily basis and they are fine. Good luck!


----------



## BedouGirl

pamela0810 said:


> CCR, I think Bill is in Dubai already. He's just given advice to AK47 on how he can enter the UAE without an eye scan. Wow! It's like Stevie Wonder guiding Ray Charles!


Hahaha - brilliant! I have to remember to remember that!


----------



## Toon

To the OP, to answer your question, yes you can. Your passport only shows the information contained therein, ie, your picture, date of birth and name - exactly as it is seen on the last page.

As to the moral issues, that's a completely different subject and each to their own, I don't believe it is for us to judge.

The UAE DO NOT get information about individuals who change their names from other countries, another myth perpetrated by those people who are scared.

Your only issue will be if you need to apply for residency and the Immigration guys already have your fingerprints and/or iris scan on file, on that point it is up to you.

Good luck.

Toon.


----------



## AK47

YAY, thats me...going to change my name and get me an American Passport


----------



## BedouGirl

Toon said:


> To the OP, to answer your question, yes you can. Your passport only shows the information contained therein, ie, your picture, date of birth and name - exactly as it is seen on the last page.
> 
> As to the moral issues, that's a completely different subject and each to their own, I don't believe it is for us to judge.
> 
> The UAE DO NOT get information about individuals who change their names from other countries, another myth perpetrated by those people who are scared.
> 
> Your only issue will be if you need to apply for residency and the Immigration guys already have your fingerprints and/or iris scan on file, on that point it is up to you.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Toon.


It may be of interest to you to know that Embassies 'mark' your passport invisibly if they refuse you a visa.


----------



## ccr

BedouGirl said:


> It may be of interest to you to know that Embassies 'mark' your passport invisibly if they refuse you a visa.


Could the mark be seen under black light ?


----------



## BedouGirl

A friend of mine who worked in a visa section in an embassy told me about this. For example, if someone applied for a visa to the US and was refused and then applied to the UK and said they had never had a visa refused before, that's how they check and know if you are being truthful. There's some sort of invisible marking so there has to be something that makes it show up and that may be what they use.


----------

